# HELP with new baby



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

How do I help this baby, I think it has splayed legs. I tried cotton ball and put in small cup but won't stay in it. Also tried a small sponge. I don't think parents are feeding it and I tried but won't take food from me and the crop is empty.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19362&highlight=splayed+legs This thread will tell you how to fix the legs. It can be fixed, hopefully, if the baby isn't too old. As to the feeding, you're gonna have to try to force feed the baby until it responds to the syringe. Right now it wont see the syringe as food and its going to fight you. Also, add some honey to the formula to give the baby some added energy.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

The baby wiggle out of the cup I had it in, but I did manage to feed it alittle


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can make a deeper cup and try again. Or try one of the other techniques to fix the legs, for example:

http://www.parrotparrot.com/lovebirds/breeding-lovebirds/fixing-splay-legs/
http://www.2ndchance.info/spraddle.htm

If you can't manage it yourself then please take the baby to an avian veterinarian. This condition is correctable if it's caught early enough, but if it isn't treated the bird will be crippled for life.

What kind of surface does the baby normally stay on? A nest bottom that's too hard or slippery is a major cause of splay legs, and having proper bedding in the nestbox prevents this from happening: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688

Do you need help with handfeeding techniques?


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

the baby is 2 weeks old . The nest has paper towel and 2 1/2 inches of aspen bedding


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It's quite possible it's a break. I've seen people on the forums with birds with splay legs as bad as this, when the bird was taken in it turned out to be broken because the parents were sitting too tightly. I'd suggest taking it to the vet for an x-ray just in case.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help, took the baby to the vet today . Baby's whole left side was under developed and had slayed legs. It wouldn't be able to survive , so I had to put it down. Not a very nice feeling.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

oh no. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss 

Below is just info for future use. Also....did the vet mention possible causes and prevention's so that this does not happen again?

I've been working on collages of splayed leg. It can be a result of lack of bedding under the chick and/or a nutritional deficiency, such as a calcium deficiency. When young (this can start within hours of hatching over 2-3 days) the bones are very soft and flexible. If the chick does not have an adequate surface under it to grip the legs will splay out sideways. IF the chick also has nutritional deficiencies there is risks of green stick fractures that will cause a break and then as the chick grows it will heal at odd angles. (2nd pix, which I have to label and complete)


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

even the inside of baby on one side had not developed completely, one wing was smaller and the hip socket was missing on the one side which caused the splay leg. Even if it would have survived would have been crippled.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Did the vet say if this was a genetic fault or a nutritional fault? Genetic could be from related parents. Nutritional would mean the diet needs to be gone over and addressed. There obviously was a cause for this, and it would help to figure out the cause, or a future baby may experience the same problem.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the baby 
srtiels, i love the "noodle says" in your collage


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*srtiels, i love the "noodle says" in your collage*
---------------------------------

LOL....thanks  He has become my designated Cockatiel Spokes*tiel* in alot of my newest collages I'm working on. He has seen it all in his time of breeding....


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so sorry to hear bout your loss


----------

